# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Is it just me, or is this fvcked up??

## Kibble

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/05/07/new...ex.html?hpt=C2

----------


## Flagg

Well it seems to be part of a project to push "modern islam", creating better relations. 

It's only wrong if you think Mosque = terrorist.

----------


## MaNiCC

I wouldn't say i associate mosques with terrorism, just Islam in general
imo BK its fvked up

----------


## stevey_6t9

i plan to crash my plane this time into that mosque if it happens

----------


## Kibble

> Well it seems to be part of a project to push "modern islam", creating better relations. 
> 
> It's only wrong if you think Mosque = terrorist.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mosque does not equal terrorist. I never said that. But if you cannot understand where I am coming from, then so be it. Flagg, you are always over analyzing shit

----------


## Kibble

> i plan to crash my plane this time into that mosque if it happens


Let me know so I can get front row seats on that plane. 

Once we finally nuke Baghdad, we will be sure to raise a few Baptist churches in the area to increase Muslim-Christian relations....

----------


## Kibble

And no, we are not going to nuke Baghdad. That was just an expression

----------


## Flagg

> Mosque does not equal terrorist. I never said that. But if you cannot understand where I am coming from, then so be it. Flagg, you are always over analyzing shit


What am I over analysing then? 

By your own admission, a Mosque does NOT equal terroism. Terrorists crashed planes into the World Trade Center. So then, from your stand point what is the big deal about building a mosque near that area. Its not like they are just building a mosque but a whole shopping facility. 

If you're going to use the whole "it's insensitive to have anything remotely islamic near Ground Zero" then prehaps we should ban Mosques throughout the whole country.

----------


## OCTOBER-2009

Not all Muslims are terrorists, but 99% of all terrorists are Muslims.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

Mosque does not not equal terrorist.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

I think it's an audacious move and they're doing it because they know they can hide behind the fact that we can't (politically correctly anyway) say it's fvcked up. Even if there are 0 fanatics behind this project (doubtful) commonsense would tell you that it isn't a good idea.

----------


## Nooomoto

Mosque does not equal terrorists, but most terrorists hang out in mosques at one point or another.

----------


## durak

> Not all Muslims are terrorists, but 99% of all terrorists are Muslims.


Bingo.

----------


## durak

It is not just a mosque. The Imams and money behind it are pro-sharia law over US law and spew anti-us crap. Not to mention they want to open it on 9-11 of 2011...

----------


## Kibble

I stand behind my words that I think it is ****ed up. For all you optimistic guys, good for you. Not this guy.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Not all Muslims are terrorists, but 99% of all terrorists are Muslims.


Zing

----------


## gallagher771

i dont know what to say to this without getting my account banned

----------


## NightWolf

In 5-10 years the US will be under sharia laws. In Europe we
are already screwed, now its your turn.

----------


## Older lifter

Freedom, allowing others to take advantage and then take over,,,, freedom gone

----------


## CBGB

I have no issue with Islam. I'm in Iraq as I type this and 90% of the people that work for me are Islamic, and most are good men. That being said, I still feel that it's more than a little insensitive to put a Mosque on those grounds. You would have to be a little off to think that there is no association between the religion and what happened there.

----------


## Kibble

Yeah I've been over there twice, and met some friendy people.

But it is the fact of the location that bothers me..... And don't forget, their funding is untraceable at the moment....

I know that as an Anerican I am one of the last mother****ers that will grab his nuts and take a godamn stand.

----------


## Kibble

Too many Amricans today are ****ing pushover whiny bitches. I see guys hang their head in shame and guilt everyday. Guys who look like salves to thrie lives

----------


## Nooomoto

> In 5-10 years the US will be under sharia laws. In Europe we
> are already screwed, now its your turn.


We're allowed to have guns here, it's different.

----------


## BignBig

> Not all Muslims are terrorists, but 99% of all terrorists are Muslims.


How do u define "Terrorism"?
I consider the invasion of Iraq terrorism, the invasion of Panama is terrorism, the invasion of Afghanistan is terrorism  Do you know your history? U ARE A TERRORIST STATE FULL STOP

----------


## Kibble

> How do u define "Terrorism"?
> I consider the invasion of Iraq terrorism, the invasion of Panama is terrorism, the invasion of Afghanistan is terrorism … Do you know your history? U ARE A TERRORIST STATE FULL STOP


Terrorism is stating your point of viw by using violence and/or fear.

It's funny....... people think that America is a shithead for going into these middle eastern countries. The same people were crying their bitching hearts out for America to occupy Africa to stop forced starvation leading to genocide. I am sure that if the U.S. were to "Invade" Africa... and decided to occupy for stability... you would call that terrorism as well.

I am sure you remember the UN giving Saddam about 8 chances to let the UN inspect their nuclear/biological facilities. It took a year to get in there... as satellite imaging proved that heavy load trucks were leaving the warehouses during night hours. 

America does not shoot first...unless it is a positive military/strategic target. The "Shock and Awe" was a barrage of missles aimed at specified targets. Don't forget..... the US had a nation-wide 72% approval rating for this "Invasion". But when America stabilized.... then the US population started to change their mind. America can invade a country without firing a single bullet.....I'm just sayin.

America will not go into a major conflict without th UNs approval. So if the US is a terrorist state.... I guess every country in the UN is as well.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> How do u define "Terrorism"?
> I consider the invasion of Iraq terrorism, the invasion of Panama is terrorism, the invasion of Afghanistan is terrorism  Do you know your history? U ARE A TERRORIST STATE FULL STOP


 :Aajack:

----------


## shortybrolick

> How do u define "Terrorism"?
> I consider the invasion of Iraq terrorism, the invasion of Panama is terrorism, the invasion of Afghanistan is terrorism  Do you know your history? U ARE A TERRORIST STATE FULL STOP


 :Aajack:  :Aajack:

----------


## Older lifter

> How do u define "Terrorism"?
> I consider the invasion of Iraq terrorism, the invasion of Panama is terrorism, the invasion of Afghanistan is terrorism  Do you know your history? U ARE A TERRORIST STATE FULL STOP


 :Aajack:  :Aajack:  :Aajack:

----------


## MuscleScience

> How do u define "Terrorism"?
> I consider the invasion of Iraq terrorism, the invasion of Panama is terrorism, the invasion of Afghanistan is terrorism  Do you know your history? U ARE A TERRORIST STATE FULL STOP


We also kept you guys from speaking Japanese, Ironic!

----------


## MuscleScience

Actually what I think is most messed up is that almost ten years later we have not rebuilt at ground zero yet. That is about as Un-American as it gets. After Pearl Harbor we rebuilt our Pacific fleet to a strength of many magnitudes larger than it ever was before. After disaster we rebuild it better and bigger than ever before. That was until 9-11 and Katrina, now we ***** foot around and turn everything into some sort of huge political pissing match. 

That pisses me off.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> How do u define "Terrorism"?
> I consider the invasion of Iraq terrorism, the invasion of Panama is terrorism, the invasion of Afghanistan is terrorism  Do you know your history? U ARE A TERRORIST STATE FULL STOP


 :Aajack:  :Aajack:  :Aajack:  :Aajack:

----------


## Flagg

Terrorism is just what the big army calls the little army. 

_"Arguably we gave Osama bin-Laden his Iraqi jihad."_

Eliza Manningham-Buller, ex director general of MI5 between 2002
and 2007

----------


## NightWolf

> We're allowed to have guns here, it's different.


Bullets wont win you this war. The power of todays PC is gonna
bring your country to its knees.

----------


## NightWolf

> How do u define "Terrorism"?
> I consider the invasion of Iraq terrorism, the invasion of Panama is terrorism, the invasion of Afghanistan is terrorism  Do you know your history? U ARE A TERRORIST STATE FULL STOP


 :Aajack:  :Aajack:  :Aajack:  :Aajack:  :Aajack:

----------


## Matt

> *Actually what I think is most messed up is that almost ten years later we have not rebuilt at ground zero yet*. That is about as Un-American as it gets. After Pearl Harbor we rebuilt our Pacific fleet to a strength of many magnitudes larger than it ever was before. After disaster we rebuild it better and bigger than ever before. That was until 9-11 and Katrina, now we ***** foot around and turn everything into some sort of huge political pissing match. 
> 
> That pisses me off.


Yeah, whats that all about??

----------


## MuscleScience

> Yeah, whats that all about??


Because we are a bunch of politically correct pussies now and we dont want to offend any other group other than the majority. Since so many different groups of people died in the 9-11 attack some want a church, some want a mosque, some want a temple and others want a synagogue. Instead of just building one kick ass building and showing the people that did this. Whoever they were, that we can come together as one people and move on despite those that attacked us. But we cant, we just are one big racial and cultural melting pot since we label everyone in this country now.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Bullets wont win you this war. The power of todays PC is gonna
> bring your country to its knees.


LOL...we are already on our knees! We are just waiting to get that cheap shot-to-the-nuts in!

----------

